# problèmes Google Chrome + forcer à quitter



## PacMac43 (9 Juin 2012)

salut à tous,

je sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique

donc voilà, j'ai un petit souci avec google chrome, je n'ai plus les petits logos devant les favoris, c'est peut être pas grand chose mais ça me manque beaucoup.

en fait en fin de batterie mon Macbook pro s'est déchargé et en revenant ensuite sur chrome et en rétablissant, j'ai perdu les favoris avec logos.

je me suis enregistré en créant un compte sur chrome mais ça n'a rien changé

mais aussi depuis ça, mon mac ne s'éteint plus comme avant, il faut que je force à quitter. Voilà les impression écran :

donc ça c'est quand j'ouvre chrome





ça c'est quand je ferme le mac





et en cliquant sur continue j'ai ça, en forçant à quitter ça ferme le mac





donc j'aimerais bien éviter tout ça, si vous pouvez m'aider merci d'avance


----------



## PacMac43 (9 Juin 2012)

à chaque fois que je poste sur ce forum j'ai jamais de réponse lol


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

un jour de week end c'est plus difficile d'avoir des reponses



as tu essayé une clean install?


----------



## flotow (9 Juin 2012)

Y'a plusieurs utilisateurs de chrome sur une même session ? Si non, supprime les profils.


----------



## PacMac43 (9 Juin 2012)

kolargol31 a dit:


> un jour de week end c'est plus difficile d'avoir des reponses
> 
> 
> 
> as tu essayé une clean install?


désinstaller chrome et le ré installer ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------




Tucpasquic a dit:


> Y'a plusieurs utilisateurs de chrome sur une même session ? Si non, supprime les profils.


non juste moi


----------



## kolargol31 (9 Juin 2012)

oui oui tu l'enleves tu le re installes


----------



## Aliboron (10 Juin 2012)

Personnellement, après une extinction forcée ou accidentelle (et la "mort" d'une batterie peut y être assimilée), la première chose que je ferais, c'est une réparation du disque de démarrage. Par un fsck -fy (j'ai tendance à aimer faire vite) ou en démarrant sur le disque d'installation, peu importe, mais l'as-tu fait ?

Concernant Chrome, je ne connais pas cette application mais il faut probablement réintialiser des réglages, supprimer des fichiers de préférences. La mémorisation des favicon, ça passe généralement par là. J'y crois nettement plus qu'aux effets d'une réinstallation (laquelle suppose une corruption des fichiers de l'application, ce qui n'est pas le plus probable).


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2012)

PacMac43 a dit:


> à chaque fois que je poste sur ce forum j'ai jamais de réponse lol


Éventuellement, poster dans la bonne section pourrait aider... 
Donc je déplace


----------



## PacMac43 (10 Juin 2012)

ce que je comprends pas c'est pourquoi ça fait ça après seulement un redémarrage après batterie vide.

et si je l'enlève et le remet je vais perdre tous mes favoris et j'en ai pas mal.


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juin 2012)

non tu ne perdra pas les favoris

d'ailleurs avant de re installer chrome je te conseille d'exporter ta liste de favoris sur le bureau par exemple... comme cela tu aura une copie


----------



## flotow (10 Juin 2012)

Les favoris / préférences sont stockés ailleurs  (~/Library/Application Support/Chromium et surement un ou deux fichiers de préférences aussi).


----------



## PacMac43 (10 Juin 2012)

ok mais si on oubliait un peu ces favoris

pourquoi Chrome force à quitter quand j'éteint le mac ?


----------



## kolargol31 (10 Juin 2012)

aucune idee

c'est pour cela que je conseille une re installation 

(depuis le tps que l'on te conseille la re install., tu aurai uenr eponse pour savoir si cela suffit ou si il faut aller plus loin)


----------



## Aliboron (10 Juin 2012)

PacMac43 a dit:


> ok mais si on oubliait un peu ces favoris
> 
> pourquoi Chrome force à quitter quand j'éteint le mac ?


Les favoris, en général, ça s'exporte, ce qui permet d'en faire une sauvegarde. Par contre, la réinstallation n'est pas un sport qu'on pratique beaucoup sur Mac, parce que le plus souvent c'est inutile. 

Commence par faire une réparation du disque. Puis, si ce n'est pas résolu, créé un nouveau compte utilisateur Mac OS X, pour voir si le problème persiste dans une session avec ce compte (tout neuf et propre). Cela permettra d'orienter les recherches.


----------



## PacMac43 (12 Juin 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Les favoris / préférences sont stockés ailleurs  (~/Library/Application Support/Chromium et surement un ou deux fichiers de préférences aussi).


ou tu trouves Library stp ?


----------



## Aliboron (12 Juin 2012)

PacMac43 a dit:


> ou tu trouves Library stp ?


In French, Library = Bibliothèque. Et on la trouve dans le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison" (que la tilde ~ symbolise dans le chemin d'accès).


----------



## PacMac43 (12 Juin 2012)

Aliboron a dit:


> In French, Library = Bibliothèque. Et on la trouve dans le compte utilisateur, la "petite maison" (que la tilde ~ symbolise dans le chemin d'accès).


ah oui j'suis con 

par contre il y a google > chrome, mais pas de liste de favoris dedans


----------



## PacMac43 (13 Juin 2012)

donc je vais bien perdre tous mes favoris s'ils ne sont pas dans Library et je vois pas comment les sauvegarder sur le bureau


----------



## kolargol31 (14 Juin 2012)

PacMac43 a dit:


> donc je vais bien perdre tous mes favoris s'ils ne sont pas dans Library et je vois pas comment les sauvegarder sur le bureau



rhalalalal faut tout expliquer.... 

sous Chrome >>> favoris >>> gestionnaire des favoris >>> cliquer sur organiser >>> exporter les favoris vers un fichier HTML 



voili voilou 

tu choisis où tu mets ton fichier puis tu vas le rechercher qd tu souhaites importer (dans n'importe quels navigateurs d'ailleurs)


----------



## PacMac43 (14 Juin 2012)

oui je suis un noob 

bon je viens de le faire et ça n'a rien changé du tout, toujours les mêmes choses que sur les caps


----------



## PacMac43 (15 Juin 2012)

up


----------



## PacMac43 (20 Juin 2012)

J'ai jamais eu un seul problème résolu sur ce forum lol

bon ben Chrome est cassé y a rien à faire c'est ainsi


----------



## PacMac43 (24 Juin 2012)

bon aucune idée à part re installer chrome ??


----------



## pbas400 (24 Juin 2012)

Bonjour

j'ai eu le soucis dernierement, j'ai un peu cherché avec Google  

de mémoire...  

il faut d'abord supprimer des dossiers !! et ensuite ré-installer Chrome.


il me semble que les dossiers se trouvent dans l'arborescence  :
User, Bibliothèque, Application support, Google, Chrome 

tu vires ce dossier Chrome

et ensuite tu peux ré-installer Chrome et ça devrait fonctionner


----------



## PacMac43 (25 Juin 2012)

merci je viens de le faire, apparemment c'est bon mais comme je m'y attendais j'ai plus aucun favoris

y a un lien Importer mes favoris mais que depuis Safari

j'avais enregistré mes favoris sur mon bureau, comment les importer ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h39 ----------

ok c'est bon j'ai trouvé, par contre ça met les favoris dans un fichier, il faut les ré organiser comme avant et certains liens ont encore le logo "mort"

bon autant allez directement sur le site et le remettre en favori normalement


----------

